# Another hawk in graphite



## Abby (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm actually getting paid for this one woohoo! This is A3 size (11.69" x 16.53") in graphite pencil


----------



## tepelus (Oct 14, 2014)

Excellent work! I'd probably draw more if I had adequate space. And time. And desire.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 14, 2014)

I can sense the life in that bird of prey.


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2014)

stunning


----------



## Abby (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cran (Oct 16, 2014)

Brilliant, again, Abby. 

You could make a career doing illustration plates for natural history museums and Life Sciences/Natural History books.



tepelus said:


> Excellent work! I'd probably draw more if I had adequate space. And time. And desire.


I wish you would, tep - we don't get to see enough of your work here.


----------



## Abby (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks Cran, no idea how I would get into that but it's worth looking into


----------



## Gumby (Oct 17, 2014)

Just beautiful, Abby. The texture in the glove is great, too.


----------



## Abby (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks Gumby


----------



## Cran (Oct 17, 2014)

Abby said:


> Thanks Cran, no idea how I would get into that but it's worth looking into



Probably a casual/chance meet with some museum curators, when you just happen to have a digital portfolio in your pocket? 

Ah, it turns out to be not so simple these days - at least DownUnder - now it appears to be a university degree (would you believe it?) - a Bachelor of Natural History Illustration! Well, damn!

*Australian Geographic Natural History Illustration Prize*


----------



## belthagor (Oct 17, 2014)

It's perfect!


----------



## Toot Sweets (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a very intriguing piece of artwork, very well done. May I ask approximately how long it took to complete?


----------



## Abby (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone  It took about 4 days I think Toot


----------



## TKent (Oct 19, 2014)

brilliant! you are amazing Abby. The detail right down to the glove is just crazy


----------



## Abby (Oct 19, 2014)

Aw, thanks TKent!


----------



## TKent (Nov 9, 2014)

I am curently chromecasting your drawings on the big screen for my family and they are AMAZED!!!


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 9, 2014)

There are people who can proudly say, "I can draw some pretty mean stuff". Then there are others who proudly say, "You know, I'm on a forum where this lady does amazing artwork..."


Don't stop posting,  Abby.  I love showing you off to my friends.


----------



## TKent (Nov 9, 2014)

They thought some of them were photos!!



candid petunia said:


> There are people who can proudly say, "I can draw some pretty mean stuff". Then there are others who proudly say, "You know, I'm on a forum where this lady does amazing artwork..."
> 
> 
> Don't stop posting,  Abby.  I love showing you off to my friends.


----------



## Abby (Nov 10, 2014)

TKent said:


> I am curently chromecasting your drawings on the big screen for my family and they are AMAZED!!!



I don't know what chromecasting is, but it sounds impressive so thank you!

- - - Updated - - -



candid petunia said:


> There are people who can proudly say, "I can draw some pretty mean stuff". Then there are others who proudly say, "You know, I'm on a forum where this lady does amazing artwork..."
> 
> 
> Don't stop posting,  Abby.  I love showing you off to my friends.



Thank you!


----------



## TKent (Nov 10, 2014)

It means I bring up pictures of your lovely art in my chrome browser then touch a button and they display in vivid color on my 60" LED screen for all of my guests to see and say, "ooooh ahhhh, no way that's a drawing...."  It was the high point of my husband's birthday party yesterday. And he has no idea that he is getting an Abi drawing of his pooch for X-mas!!


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow! the hawk is amazing.


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks beautiful.  Do you only use graphite? Or do you use white as well?


----------

